# Néne, néni és nagynéne



## jazyk

Sziasztok!

Amikor a saját nénémről beszélek, láttok-e különbséget  néne, néni és nagynéni között? Mi a különbség e szavak között?


----------



## Ateesh6800

Ez változik nyelvjárás szerint.

A köznyelvben van "néni" (bármilyen idősebb nő, vagy gyereknek bármilyen idegen vagy felnőtt nő) és van "nagynéni" (egy konkrét rokonsági fok).

A "néne", amennyire én tudom, a konkrét rokonsági fokot jelenti, de javarészt a nyelvjárásokban ("öreg néne őzikéje").

Ráadásul: "a nagynéni", de "a nagynéném".

Apám még az idősebb lánytestvérét "néném"-nek szólította (Alföld).

Nekem (az én nyelvjárásomban) a rokonra furán hangzana a "nénim".

Plusz: a "néne" lehet idősebb lánytestvér vagy néha a szülő testvére...

Elég zavaros, de ennyit tudok mondani. 

*A.*


----------



## francisgranada

Egyetértek Ateesh-sel, a _néne _nálunk is szokatlan, rokonság kifejezésére a _nagynénit _használjuk, de úgy is hogy a _nagynénim. _Hallottam viszont olyat is, hogy "XY-nak a _nénikéje_".

Jazyknak javaslom a _nagynénit _használni rokoni kapcsolat esetén. Még kérdés, hogy mi tekintsünk "helyesebbnek": _nagynéném _vagy _nagynénim_? 

(Egyszerűbb volna, ha csak egy alakot kéne megjegyezni, de talán a _nagynéném _általánosabb... )


----------



## Zsanna

Én a _néne_ kifejezést nem hallottam még nagynénire (= szülő lánytestvére), de más családtagra alkalmazni sem, csakis idegenekre, különösen nagyon idős nénikre.

A _néni_ lehetséges névvel együtt. Pl. Ági néni. (Főleg magázós viszonyban és nem csak megszólításnál, hanem egy 3. személynek megemlítve is.)

A nagynéni a "hivatalos" elnevezés, ezért is talán inkább egy 3. személynek említve használnám, nem a nagynéni megszólításakor. 
Egyébként szerintem valószínű, hogy sokszor valami becenevet kapnak a nagynénik és nagybácsik. Engem is azon a becenevemen szólítanak a nővérem gyerekei, amit még a nővérem ragasztott rám kiskorunkban.


----------



## jazyk

Köszönöm mindenkinek


----------



## Zsanna

Csak egy kis helyesbítés, hozzátoldás a fenti lehetőségek átgondolása után:

Ateeshnek igaza van, tényleg hallottam már én is olyat, hogy vki (az idősebb korosztályból) _néném_ként emlegette a nővérét, de ezt már az én korosztályom (pláne városban) nem használná szerintem. Nem tudom, hogy ugyanez a korosztály használná-e a nagynénjére is ugyanezt a kifejezést. (Lehetséges.) 
De szerintem ez már nem jazyk gondja, neki nem tanácsolnám.

Francis _nagynéném_ - _nagynénim_ dilemmája első olvasásra úgy tűnt, hogy egyszerű, de rá kellett jönnöm, hogy mégsem annyira. Az első a "szabályos" ragozott változat, de a második is él, csak szerintem az valószínűleg tájnyelvi változat. (Bár az is lehet, hogy egyszerűen több ragozott forma létezik és csak a használat gyakoriságában van eltérés.)


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> ...Francis _nagynéném_ - _nagynénim_ dilemmája első olvasásra úgy tűnt, hogy egyszerű, de rá kellett jönnöm, hogy mégsem annyira. Az első a "szabályos" ragozott változat, de a második is él, csak szerintem az valószínűleg tájnyelvi változat.


Én ezt inkább úgy érzékelem, hogy az eredeti változat a _nagynéne_, úgy ragozva (_nagynéném_) mint önmagában. Az *-i* a _néni_/_nagynéni_ esetében egy kicsinyítőképző lehet, úgy mint az _öcsi_, _Feri_, _Évi_, _bácsi _(talán) stb. szavakban. Tehát a nagynénémet _nagynéninek _szólítom (úgy mint az öcsémet _öcsinek_) mert így kedvesebb és a nagynéni esetében valahogy udvariasabb is. Ha ez a magyarázat elfogadható, akkor a _nagynénim _egyszerűen a _nagynéni_ (és nem a _nagynéne) _ragozott alakja.


> Bár az is lehet, hogy egyszerűen több ragozott forma létezik és csak a használat gyakoriságában van eltérés.


Nem kizárt, de nem tartom valószínűnek, mivel az *-i* birtokos rag tényleg létezik nyelvjárási szinten de régi szövegekben is, csakhogy többesszámban: _testvérim _(=testvéreim), szerelmes _brátim _(= barátaim, Halotti beszéd), stb.


----------



## Norfren

Még egy adalék: főleg régebbi szépirodalomban lehet találkozni a _bácsikám_ (= nagybácsi) szóval. Érdekes, hogy a megfelelő _nénikém_ kifejezetten ritkább.


----------



## Akitlosz

A néni idős(ebb) nőt jelent. Nem feltétlenül rokon.

A néne pedig idősebb lánytestvért jelent, ami helyett manapság már inkább a nővér szót használják, ami viszont korábban a fivér párja volt, azaz lánytestvért jelentett. Az idősebb lánytestvér azaz nővér a néne, a fiatalabb a húg.

Szóval érdekes, hogy a nővér szó átvette a néne jelentését, míg a fivér szó megmaradt eredeti jelentésében és nem lépett a báty helyére.


----------



## Akitlosz

Az öreg néne meg kedveskedés, nyilván nem a nővérünkről van szó, de sokkal barátságosabb, ha néneként nevezzük.

Lásd Tamás bátya kunyhója esete, aki ugye szintén nem a mi bátyánk, de mégis báty.

Kedveskedést fejez ki nem rokont bátyának, bátyónak vagy éppen nénének nevezni.


----------



## Akitlosz

Az idősebb leánytestvért jelentő néne szóból +i képzővel alakult ki az idős és idősebb nők kedves megnevezésére a néni szó, ahogyan az idősebb fiútestvért jelentő báty szóból hasonlóképpen +i képzővel az idős és idősebb férfi kedves megnevezésére a bácsi szó.

néne = idősebb lánytestvér
nővér = lánytestvér
húg = fiatalabb lánytestvér
néni = idős és idősebb nem rokon nő kedves megnevezése
nagynéni = szülő lánytestvére, vagy fiútestvérének a felesége

báty = idősebb fiútestvér
fivér = fiútestvér
öcs = fiatalabb fiútestvér
bácsi = idős és idősebb nem rokon férfi kedves megnevezése
nagybácsi = szülő fiútestvére, vagy lánytestvérének a férje

Manapság ebben annyi a keveredés, hogy inkább a nővér szót használják néne értelemben és így a nővér eredeti jelentésére marad a kevésbé praktikus lánytestvér szó. Hogy miért alakult így, azt nem tudom, nem tűnik praktikusnak.


----------



## Zsanna

A _néne_ szónak szerintem két jelentése alakult ki, mert ha a birtokos ragozását nézzük, akkor van egy olyan lehetőség, hogy néném, nénéd, nénje stb. (ez valószínűleg a jelenlegi _nővér_ jelentésben lenne így), de ez a ragozási séma nem jól hangzana az _Öreg néne őzikéje _címben szereplő néne szóra, ami inkább nénéje lenne az egyes szám harmadik személyű alakban, ha egyáltalán akarnánk ragozni (márpedig szerintem nem akarnánk nagyon).


----------



## zoetsa

Akitlosz egész jól mondja, csak kihagyta pl. a nénje-nénnye/bátyja-báttya alakokat, amik már önmagukban is mutatják, h a nagynéne/nagybáty és nagynéni/nagybácsi szavaknak létezett/létezik nagy nélküli használata is.


----------



## Jakuza

Nem kihagyandó, a nénémasszony sem a felsoroltak közül, amely jelentése, sógornő. Konkrétan a nagybátyj felesége. De van a sógornőnek más megnevezése, mint az ángy (ángyom, idősebb sógornő)
De a kishúg is megtévesztő lehet, mert az se a kisebbik húgot jelenti, hanem a fiatalabb sógornőre használják, az unokaöcs feleségére.
De hogy egy furcsasággal zárjunk, van olyan elnevezés is, hogy öcsémasszony.


----------



## franknagy

Debreceni unokatestvéreim apámat "bátyja", egymás édesanyját "nénje" szóval szólították meg.


----------



## francisgranada

franknagy said:


> Debreceni unokatestvéreim apámat "bátyja" ...


Nem tudom, beleiilik-e a témába, de emlékszem, hogy gyerekkoromban tegeztem egy Imre nevű közeli családi ismerősünket az ő kezdeményezésére, akit "normálisan" - mint gyerek - _Imre bácsinak_ hívtam volna és tessékeltem volna.  A tegezés következtében, mint (sokkal) fiatalabbnak, _Imre bátyám_-nak kellett szólítanom őt.  Érdekes, hogy a feleségét egyszerűen _Kati_nak szólítottam, nem _Kati néném_-nek ... (Gondolom, ma már nem léteznek ilyen konvenciók)


----------



## franknagy

> _Imre bátyám_ ... _Kati néném_
nekem - tősgyökeres budapestinek - megszokottabb volt a népmesékből és a népies történetekből, mint a _nénje, bátyja_.


----------

